# Orange beach



## avaughn2990 (May 18, 2017)

I know it's Pensacola forum, but figure orange beach is close enough. A friend and I come down once a year and try surf fishing and inshore, with very little luck. Mainly catch sea cats. Any tips? Don't really care what we catch just want to catch something. We usually go under the bridge leading into Florida and surf fish outside our condo. Thanks for any help!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Look through this Question and Answer section, there is a lot of information on surf fishing in several of the threads. It's where I go to review techniques before I surf fish if I haven't been for a while.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

When you get in town, stop by our store (Sam's) on canal rd if you get time. I can give you some direction on where and how. The surf fishing has been awesome lately.


----------



## Drewmagnum (Jul 1, 2015)

hey Chris,

What is june grass situation around Orange Beach?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Drewmagnum said:


> hey Chris,
> 
> What is june grass situation around Orange Beach?


It's been very light to nice mexistwnt everywgere I've fished except east of perdido pass.


----------

